# Speed Events at Horse Shows



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Talk to the board about giving separate high point awards.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

Our shows have different high point awards for speed events.

I've also been to shows where you HAD to do halter or showmanship + 3 other classes to qualify for high point. Perhaps you could recommend something like that...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

thats what theyre trying for... theyre trying to have it that Barrels and poles dont count towards highpoint. but we also went to them with that idea back when i was showing and they shut it down.



thats a good idea horsemom. maybe thatll work...itll also get more people in the classes...but who knows.


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

I agree w/ trying to get speed events under a diff high-point award. Try to get a petition signed from other exhibitors who don't run. Maybe go as far as to try & determine what type of $$ contribution is made by non speed entries, however "small" it may be.

Growing up, we had the opposite problem. There was only about 20% of us who ran speed events at the fair. But for us to run, we had to enter 2 "regular" classes. It was an ugly fight, but after 1 1/2 yrs, we finally got the rules changed so that the speed horses didn't have to enter the other classes to run.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

We have separate awards for performance high point, and gaming high point. For both, you must complete showmanship and at least two mounted classes/events for the show to count for you. It works pretty well.


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

Roperchick said:


> i only have so many points, thanks to AQHA's rule that you get as many points as there are people in the class..
> ex. 3 people in the class so 1st gets 3 points.
> 
> so at the end of the day, i would have say 35-40 points max.
> but if *1* barrel racer won first in both barrels and poles ....having 20+ people in her class...she would beat me out of high point.



That's not how AQHA points work. 

That may be how the club does points for the high point tracking, but that is definitely not how AQHA points work.


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

^^^true. It's how high point awards are figured at most horse shows.

I do like the idea of requiring riders to participate inthe different categories to get overall high point. At some shows I go to, we also have a versatility award. There are four or five categories, and you have to compete in all of them to win. It can certainly make things fun!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

thats what theyre saying now for the show.

you get a max. of 6 pts. (six place ribbons) for the ammount of people in the class...you have to have at least 6 riders in order to get 6 pts...

so 5 in the class...1st would get 5 pts 2nd would get 4 etc....

according to the fair board theyre taking that straight from the 2012 AQHA rule book.....i wouldnt know because i havent been home to ride or keep up on these things in 4 yrs.



when i get home (barracks) and can get on AHQA ill look up the rules and let my mom know whether theyre following it or not so she can bring it up at the board meeting....


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

That might be how they figure points for awards at breed shows. It's what we do in appaloosas, and it's different than the national point system.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

So you want them to get rid of the event that has 20-30 riders probably paying entry fees, and filling the stands. In favor of a show event with only 2 or 3 riders ? And an English class with only 1 entry ? Doesnt seem like something that is gonna happen.


----------

